# Best all round home butter churn?



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Right now I am making butter by pouring my cream into an empty milk jug and bashing it till its done but it doesn't half make my arms tired and, with the option of its lid coming off at any time, its always a bit stressful too.

So, the time has come to invest in a home churn and I turn to the folks in the know.

What is a really good churn for a small family dairy?


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

I leave my cream in the fridge for a couple of days -then put it at room temperature overnight . Next morning whip it with my electric whip, about five minutes until the buttermilk separates from the fat, strain off and drink the buttermilk:ashamed: Then squeeze the fat into a ball. Sometimes I need to cool it in the fridge. Wash the butter several times in cold wataer and add salt.
I do have the advantage of owning fjÃ¤llnÃ¤ra cows which have A2 milk but the process is the same.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I have only ever used a quart jar, allow cream to warm to room temp, pour in jar, shake the dickens out of it.
But, if you can find one at antique store or auction, a Dazey paddle churn is what my grandma used


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I have heard the rumor that a cake mixer works fine . personaly I have a big (3 gallon) heavy antique glazed crock churn made with rounded smooth in side so its easy to clean fitted with a "Gem Dandy" electric churn It works great but I had to save up cream for a few days when I had a cow . sure beats the heck out of shakeing the jar


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I use a paddle churn that I got at an antique store, works great


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I haven't tried it but a co-worker was telling me how she uses the food processor and it works well and fast , i watched some videos and there are several out there on youtube 

when she has butter she pours off the butter milk , then adds some cold water , pulses it a few times then drains , then adds cold water pulses a few times and drains then it is ready for salt , pulse a few times , then put in the butter dish and use 

kitchen aid mixers or I suppose most any stand mixer that can make whipped cream can make butter thats what your doing is making whipped cream then going to long and it turns into butter going from fluffy to clumpy


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Yes, if you have a stand mixer, it should work just fine.

DBF just whips it by hand in a stainless steel bowl.


----------



## eruehr (Feb 22, 2007)

Get the food processor - you can use it for a million other things and mine makes beautiful butter in under 60 second! Way better than any single use appliance.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

We use a kitchen aid processor. We can do about 3 quarts at a time without making a huge mess.


----------



## kizziecat (Aug 4, 2014)

I use my mixer or processor both work brilliant and very fast. 

I wash the milk residue out by rinsing lots of times and then getting my huge deep mixing bowl and filling it with cold water and needing the butter like bread. sort of pulling it apart and pushing it together. first few times I made butter I didn't rinse long enough and the milk on it went sour.


----------



## homesteader25 (May 8, 2014)

Just some tips:

I use a blender. Mine is glass so I put it in the fridge to get it cold beforehand. The colder the cream stays the better. 

My plastic food processor seems to generate a little bit of heat which isn't good AND the blender can hold more liquid. 

After the fat is separated, drain out buttermilk than add cold water and blend for a bit. After a couple rinses, I add butter to ice water.

The colder the better considering it won't stick to your hands when you're cleaning it. 

I usually just let my blender go until I hear the change in sound when it thickens up. After you do it a couple times you'll notice it and know when it's done.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

WONDERFUL ideas guys, thanks!


----------



## shooterpdm (Dec 20, 2011)

I use a ninja blender. Its really easy and quick to clean.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I use my Kitchen Aid stand mixer. Works great


----------

